# downloading pics



## ray jay (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys not to good on the computer. Can anyone tell me how to download pics? I'd like to put one in for bpotm. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 11, 2009)

Hit post reply or go advanced and look under the box you write in. How to resize and post your pictures.


----------

